# Can snails see in color?



## fishboy

I was wondering if apple snails can see in color. I know that some inverts have extremely advanced eye sight but a snail's eye appears very simple. I'm asking because I moved my cana to a 2.5 gallon tank on my desk where he wouldn't be bullied by my danios. I feed him green produce sometimes and I've noticed he spends most of his time in the back of the tank facing the glass that is against my bright kelly green walls. I find it kind of funny that he might be attracted to the color green but I also want to enjoy seeing my little guys face. I might add a background to stop him from seeing the green. I was wondering if anyone ever knew a snail to be attracted to a color.


----------



## fishboy

researched myself, so I guess this post is more of an FYI
"The eyes of the apple snail are located at the base of the tentacles, on top of the eyestalks. 
The structure of the eye does not provide detailed vision, they rather function as directional light sensors that give the snail an orientation towards light sources. Colour vision is absent as the retina does not contain colour specific photosensors: an apple snail is colour-blind."-applesnail.net

So I guess a snail cannot be attracted to green, must just like the back of the tank


----------

